# Convict cichlids



## twinkyroyal (Apr 4, 2013)

so i got 4 pink convicts today and cant tell if they r male or female... i know the females get an orange belly if she is full of eggs but these r not old enough to breed... is there another way to tell?


----------



## choutman (Mar 6, 2012)

all I know about convicts is that you will be over loaded with them real soon lol they breed like rabbits


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

how big is your tank and what else is in in the tank?


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Males tend to have longer fins, darker coloration, and upon maturity they grow a hump on their forehead. Female convicts are smaller, usually lighter color and orange along the belly. Unless they are all females, you will need to bring your numbers down to one male and one female or the male will kill all but one female, or the males will kill eachother, then whoever wins will kill the remaining extra females. Your tank will need to be 20g or larger for one pair, or 29g or larger for more than two females.

If they are young, you won't know until they reach sexual maturity (usually at 1.5-2 inches in size)


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Only solitary convicts or females can be housed with other species, also. If you have a pair they -will- kill all other tank mates.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Dark=male, Colored=female and these things breed like crazy and are not nice. I had these fish with bigger fish, much bigger fish, and they bullied the big ones. I do not recommend these fish. They are cool looking especially when their small. But you will have a tank full of fry, and you wont be able to get rid of them. I gave mine to the LFS and he only took them to do me a favor. The rest of them I gave to my friend to feed his catfish...


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

I keep a large female with a group of tiger barbs in a 29g. It's fun to watch a pair breed... Once. Unless you have something to feed the fry to, stick with a single or group of females. You can see the interesting territorial dynamics with a small group of females without things getting too murderous.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

That would be a neat tank.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I had a pair of convicts in a 20g tank with nothing but a Polypterus senegalus. They had fry, and well lets just say the Polypterus senegalus ate everything...lol


----------



## twinkyroyal (Apr 4, 2013)

i have them in a 20 gallon aquarium with 2 plecos... i have had them before so i know how to care for them and everything... i just didnt know if there is a way to tell what gender they are when they are young... they are not old enough to mate... so its hard for me to tell...


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Well if their small enough you may just have to wait for them to sex out.


----------

